# If-Abfrage mit String



## Alenka87 (7. Jun 2009)

Guten Abend 
ich hab hier grad ein kleines Blackout, was Java-Grundlagen angeht.

Kann ich eine If-Abfrage über String machen?

z.B


```
String x = 12;

if(x == 12)
{
     System.out.println("es ist eine 12");
}
else
{
     System.out.println("es ist eine andere Zahl");
}
```

schreib grad nähmlich ein Programm und irgendwie komme ich nie in den Else-Abschnitt rein. Entweder liegt es daran, dass If-Schleife nur über Integer geht oder ich hab sonst irgendwo was falsch gemacht


----------



## El Jay (7. Jun 2009)

Versuch es mal so:


```
String x = "12";
		 
if(x == "12")
{
     System.out.println("es ist eine 12");
}
else
{
     System.out.println("es ist eine andere Zahl");
}
```

Wenn du im Code einen String schreibst also in dem fall die 12 dann müssen immer Anführungszeichen drum rum


----------



## Civilazi (7. Jun 2009)

Strings vergleicht man mit equals, ansonsten schau mal da
Also if(x.equals("12")) ...


----------



## El Jay (7. Jun 2009)

Da muss ich Civilazi leider recht geben. Du solltest Strings oder andere Objecte immer mit der equals()-Methode vergleichen nicht mit dem == Operator.


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jun 2009)

FAQ: http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/1350-vergleichen-strings.html


----------



## Alenka87 (7. Jun 2009)

Ok, danke


----------

